# Pulmonary Blebs



## Melonyw (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright I have a few questions well maybe alot but I know I always get good answers to my questions here, So here they go!!

The physician did a 

Right video assisted thorascopic surgery
Stapling of multiple pulmonary blebs
Mechanical pleurodesis

I have 32650 for the thoro and pleurodesis I am not sure about the stapling?


Question 2

The physician did 

Debridement of sternal wound 
Removal of seven sternal wires

Sternal debridement 21627
wire removal 20680 can I bill for seven of them being removed the physician thinks so. 20680x7

Question 3

The physician did a debridement of a thigh wound
Placement of wound vac

For the debridement I got 11042
and wound vac 97605 but can I bill them together?


Thank you all for the help I am new to all of this


----------

